# Please advise/recommend quality brand for 5x10x6 kennel



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

I am looking to buy a 5x10x6 kennel to put at the in-laws so my lab has a place to stay when we visit. I am looking for any input on best brands and quality. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I bought an Options Plus Kennel out of Ohio and like them very much. I was able to assemble and move it by myself. I set-up two indoor kennels in a spare bedroom in around an hour.

Carol


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Man*

2 years ago I was a my HRC training My 5 month old lab and the guy that was teaching us was a metal.... guy. He was saying something about hot vs cold rolled and hot dip vs Galvanized vs...... It's bee so long I proboably shouldn't even be posting.
But what I was left with out of the conversation was one of the aformetioned would have little spikes on it. When the dog would jump against the fence it could/would rip its pad on them. One of the coatings was prone to be licked by the dog more than the other and it could make the dog sick. So if he was going to buy a new Kennel he would go with XYZ because it did this thta or the other and was therefore safer the dog.

About 3 months after the class I took over the club newsletter, I tried in vain to get him to write an article about that conversation. He never did! I was bummed out. I have been half heartedly trying to figure out what he was talking about.

Again It has been @ 2 - 2 1/2 years.

Sorry this is so VAgue. Maybe someone will fill inthe blanks for us.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 9, 2006)

I purchased behlen kennel pannels (http://www.behlencountry.com/dogs/magnum/panels/) from our local farm supply store last spring. Not only were they less expensive than the Priefert panels but the are also made with a heavier gauge wire and a middle vertical support post. So far I am very pleased with them.
Wayn


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Here are two kennel run company’s I would take a look at. 

*Options Plus *
http://www.optionsplus.com/index.htm

*Mason Company*
http://www.masonco.com/


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

You might also check into Priefert Kennels they make a great kennel and you can get them at most farm supply stores in the City. I think Tractor Supply and Orshlen (sp?) carry them.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I have Priefert and love them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's help with this. I called a few places and checked some websites based on the advice. I found the Behlen Magnum Kennel to be the best value and Tractor Supply carries Behlen. The Behlen has the heaviest gage steel at 6 and the tubing is 18 gage. Tractor Supply said they can special order the 5x10X6 and they quoted a price of $448 and some change. Looks like a great deal for what I am needing.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Norm 66 (Mar 25, 2005)

We love our Priefert. It's going on 2 years and still looks brand new .


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup... we went with the Behlen Magnum's too, and they're great pannels!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I've had my priefert kennels less than a year and the welds are starting to pop on them.

I've got some Elite Kennels made by Tartar Gate Company and the latching mechanism is terrible. It doesn't hold up and recently a dog got out of a run and got hit by a car.

The latching mechanism looks similar to the ones on the Behlen kennels from the pictures posted.

I also have some of the AKC kennels and the welds have started to pop on those too. I've had them less than a month. Plus the doors and the latches have issues.

WRL


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Mason Kennels..................without a doubt!

Had mine (10 runs) 20+ years and they're still like new, no rust or malfunctions.....................I have the galvinized isolation panels between the runs to control cross contamination............. and did a 1 inch weave on the gates plus 1 1/2 inch above the panels................wouldn't do it any other way...................and I wouldn't buy any other product............... :wink:


----------

